# Ear infection



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Caught this guy making his way out of the shed were I keep my chickens corn bad timing for him 3/8 steel propelled by 1745 46 inch draw . love that setup so easy to be super accurate and fast


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You sure gave him an earful!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting man. Nice top shot by the way.

Njones


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks buddy


----------

